# ford 4600 power steering problem



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

Have a 1979 model Ford 4600 which leaks hydraulic fluid from the side cover of the gearing.Have put four differant gaskets with and without gasket sealer on it with no clear fix.Box and cover throughly cleaned of all residue last time,Would double gaskets help\? I am also thinking it could be a internal pressure problem since there is some blow back when filler cover is removed to top off fluid( like the old tome fuel caps did it hot weather). Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------

